# Spey Bay Golf Club



## patricks148 (Jan 6, 2012)

Played here after New Year as we were staying out near Fochabers.

The course was laid out by Ben Sayers in 1907 and boasted Ramsay Macdonald as a member. The course was originally part of a hotel complex, but the hotel has now long since been pulled down.

They must have had some money injected into the course recently as I was going to play it about 3 years ago and it had all but been reclaimed by Mother Nature. On that occasion we paid out Â£6 in the honesty box and headed to the first tee only to find the grass about a foot deep and the adjacent 18th green covered in rabbit holes, so we didnâ€™t bother.

The club house has had a complete referb, as it was no more than just a shed last time.

Headed for the first, a 427 yard par 4 with a narrow fairway. The first few holes are nice though and take you inland and shelter from the wind, the greens not much to right home about but it is winter. The first par 3 the 4th is a 190 ish straight forward hole framed by pine trees.
6th hole is a dogleg par 4 of only 300 yards with a burn running across the front. Then thereâ€™s a short par 3 8th with a two tiered green. Onto the first par 5 the 9th  at only 475 yards it doesnâ€™t sound like much but is played into the wind with OOB all down the left and the fairway a narrow valley which is a theme running throughout the whole course.

You now head back towards the sea and the next holes are somewhat exposed and run right by the shingled beach. A nice couple of holes in 10, 11 then down to the corner you then turn back into the wind with the beach on your right.  The 12th a tough 445 yards into the wind to a smallish green. The course turns back towards the beach for the 150 yard par 3 aptly named Sea. Which is over a ridge which had a large bunker to carry.
Then itâ€™s back into the wind for the remainder which consist of a par 5 at 517, a short par 4 and the 400 yard 18th, which the fairway is again a sort of gully.

It was great fun and I can see that this was once a great course and with now some staff and money being spent it will be again.

Would I go back? Yes in a few years once the greens have been brought back up to scratch. 

Itâ€™s a lovely layout and could be as good as any other links course in the area, but it will take time.

If you are ever in the area, give it a go, great fun.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 6, 2012)

Cheers Patrick, I almost went there about 10 years ago however it was changed to Southerness. I then went over my ankle two days before and didn't manage Southerness either!


----------



## DCB (Jan 6, 2012)

Played this course many times. It used to be a favourite haunt for our weekend away, in the days before the hotel went bust. Great wee course and as Patrick says, it's been the recipient of some much needed additional funds. There's a local businessman who's invested with a view to re-opening the hotel building apparently, but that's well down the line.

The course has been greatly improved, saw it during the summer and it looked great again. It's not long, but if the wind blows it can be a fair test of your golf. Small greens with some subtle borrows. Good fun, basic golf. The par 3 8th hole being a standout. Playing to a raised green which is only about 12yds deep and a drop behind the green. Great fun.

Well worth a visit if you're in the area. If the course maintenance work keeps on going, it should be in good fettle next season.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Played here after New Year as we were staying out near Fochabers.

The course was laid out by Ben Sayers in 1907 and boasted Ramsay Macdonald as a member. The course was originally part of a hotel complex, but the hotel has now long since been pulled down.

They must have had some money injected into the course recently as I was going to play it about 3 years ago and it had all but been reclaimed by Mother Nature. On that occasion we paid out Â£6 in the honesty box and headed to the first tee only to find the grass about a foot deep and the adjacent 18th green covered in rabbit holes, so we didnâ€™t bother.

The club house has had a complete referb, as it was no more than just a shed last time.

Headed for the first, a 427 yard par 4 with a narrow fairway. The first few holes are nice though and take you inland and shelter from the wind, the greens not much to right home about but it is winter. The first par 3 the 4th is a 190 ish straight forward hole framed by pine trees.
6th hole is a dogleg par 4 of only 300 yards with a burn running across the front. Then thereâ€™s a short par 3 8th with a two tiered green. Onto the first par 5 the 9th  at only 475 yards it doesnâ€™t sound like much but is played into the wind with OOB all down the left and the fairway a narrow valley which is a theme running throughout the whole course.

You now head back towards the sea and the next holes are somewhat exposed and run right by the shingled beach. A nice couple of holes in 10, 11 then down to the corner you then turn back into the wind with the beach on your right.  The 12th a tough 445 yards into the wind to a smallish green. The course turns back towards the beach for the 150 yard par 3 aptly named Sea. Which is over a ridge which had a large bunker to carry.
Then itâ€™s back into the wind for the remainder which consist of a par 5 at 517, a short par 4 and the 400 yard 18th, which the fairway is again a sort of gully.

It was great fun and I can see that this was once a great course and with now some staff and money being spent it will be again.

Would I go back? Yes in a few years once the greens have been brought back up to scratch. 

Itâ€™s a lovely layout and could be as good as any other links course in the area, but it will take time.

If you are ever in the area, give it a go, great fun.
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming you asked for your six quid back?


----------



## Martin Cameron (Apr 9, 2013)

A Review of Spey Bay Golf Club - April 2013				The true appreciation of a golf course should only be judged on the experience of your journey from the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] tee tothe 18[SUP]th[/SUP] green and with all due respect, the rest is just cake decoration.

In Spey Bayâ€™s case this is a wonderful journey.  The undulating firm fescue fairways with gorse and heather in abundance and views over the Moray Firth, all play their part in this â€œsleeping beautyâ€ of a classic natural links.

The layout resembles the Old Course at St Andrews with seven holes out, the loop, and then seven back in. Yes itâ€™s short and now reduced to a par 70 with small greens but rarely does it enjoy a calm day, which ensures that the skills you acquire playing here will stand you in good stead to play anywhere. 

The course opens with three par 4â€™s which introduce you to the one of Spey Bays best features, the fescue clad shingle banks which you must plot your way across. The long 1st hole at 427 yards affords the luxury of a wide open drive which then leads you down to the green and enthusiasts of fine links turf will already be appreciating what awaits them.  Holes two and three are shorter but full of character, aim for the Bin Hill in the distance and youâ€™ll be fine, the only downside is that they are possibly too tight for their position on the scorecard. For reasons that will become very clear Iâ€™ll comment on the 4[SUP]th[/SUP]6[SUP]th[/SUP] 12[SUP]th[/SUP] and 13[SUP]th[/SUP] later.  The 5[SUP]th[/SUP], stroke index 1, which says it all, has a much more open drive than in years gone by but with a very undulating fairway and approach to the small green can prove very tricky with along iron, the layout is more typically suited to a par 5.  The 7[SUP]th[/SUP] offers you a wide open drive, the first for a while and there is an interesting slope leading onto the green that can catch you out.  In thesummer this dries out and can insure that your next shot is from the gully at the back of the green. Some would arguably call the 8[SUP]th[/SUP] the signature hole at Spey Bay, when you experience the 138 yard par 3 named Plateau the only advice I can give you here is keep your head down on your _second_ shot.  Signature hole or not you will not forget it.  The 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] hole at Royal Dornoch is tricky but nothing compared to Spey Bayâ€™s 8[SUP]th[/SUP].  Onto the 9[SUP]th[/SUP] which comes with a change in direction heading back to the clubhouse, a short par 5 aptly named the Valley with out-of-bounds on the left and gorse on the right.  On the card it looks like a birdie chance, but be glad of a five and walk to the 10[SUP]th[/SUP] tee adding up your first nine, anything under forty and youâ€™re doing well.  

The 10[SUP]th[/SUP] completes the loop and then the tricky 11[SUP]th[/SUP], so typical of the shorter par 4s at Spey Bay,on the card it appears simple but treated it with a lack of respect and you will be left wondering where it all went wrong. The 14[SUP]th[/SUP], my favourite, was originally 300 yards and has been greatly improved with the addition of 105 yards making this a wonderful par 4, stroke index 2, with a fairway that would grace any Open Championship venue, a flattish green situated between two shingle banks that is normally approached from at an angle across the banks.  You will see what I mean when you play it yourself.  I always feel when playing a course for the first time the same as when watching a good film, Iâ€™m hoping for a really good ending, and Spey Bay delivers this with the last four holes, none of which are give aways, and into the prevailing wind will show you what youâ€™re made of, so Iâ€™ll not spoil the ending and leave you to discover this for yourself. 

The four holes that I left out of the previous paragraph were not part of the original layout planned by Ben Sayers in1907. The original layout unfortunately had to be hastily altered due to coastal erosion in the late 1980â€™s. This erosion caused the loss of the entire 11[SUP]th[/SUP] hole and 13[SUP]th[/SUP] green and forced the removal of the 4[SUP]th[/SUP]& 6[SUP]th[/SUP] holes.  The subsequent alterations resulted in four completely new holes.  The new 6[SUP]th[/SUP] hole is so out of character for Spey Bay it begs the question why Ben Sayersâ€™s original 6[SUP]th[/SUP]hole is not reinstated albeit with a subtle change up at the green.  This hole was brilliant in design, driving the ball towards the Moray Firth, as so desired and incorporated by Mark Parsinen and Gil Hanse when designing Castle Stuart. The original 6[SUP]th [/SUP]traversed the two large fescue clad shingle banks, yes short by modern standards at 304 yards but it would take a brave man nowadays to stand up with the modern driving equipment and attempt to reach the green or even to find the fairway that was cosseted by the awaiting gorse. The long 12[SUP]th[/SUP] is the only new hole that comes close to being worthy of its place on Spey Bay. The unimpressive par 3, 13[SUP]th[/SUP] is hopefully to be extended to a 300+ yard par 4 which should see the new green being situated on the fairway of the original 13[SUP]th[/SUP] hole.  With these alterations and a simple transfer of the Par 3, 4[SUP]th[/SUP] back onto its original line, albeit shorter, would bring the course back closer to the original layout. 

The only points of criticism I would mention, other than the new holes enforced by the coastal erosion is that the first six holes are too tight and unforgiving and that the first hole is about 30 - 40 yards too long.  All too often the paying visitor or first time Open competitor is beaten before he has had a chance to reach the 7[SUP]th[/SUP] tee, this does not encourage a hasty return. Also the majority of the greens are flat, however the 8[SUP]th[/SUP], 9[SUP]th[/SUP]and 15[SUP]th[/SUP] are not and watch out for the subtle ridge through the 18[SUP]th[/SUP]green, a masterful touch by someone, long ago.

Historically the lack of money available to maintain this course has actually helped to preserve its natural condition, no automatic watering system or expensive fertilizer budget.  Yes more money would help with course alterations and the demands for Greenkeeping machinery, maintenance and in the overall upkeep, but the present Greenkeeper, Barry Cruickshank, has already worked wonders on a shoestring budget to rescue the greens during the 2011/12 seasonsback to a very good putting surface.  A local businessman has recently purchased the property which grants him the lease of the golf course, so hopefully this will be the start of great things for Spey Bay, never has a course deserved it more.

No fancy ponds, no striped fairways to show which direction to play, no buggy tracks, no huge meaningless bunkers and no hiding behind the delusions of grandeur that come with a magnificent new clubhouse, just golf as it was intended to be played.  ​


----------

